# Looking for Chicken Stew and Dumplings Recipe



## Larkspeed (Mar 24, 2015)

Maybe someone here can help me.

I am looking for a good Slow Cooker recipe for chicken stew and dumplings.

Major point though I want one that DOES NOT use canned condensed cream of chicken soup.

The dumplings themselves are no big deal I can do those with my eyes closed the big thing is the chicken stew, everywhere I look they all seem to want to use canned soup as a base.

I want to make it from scratch without pre made bases because 99.9% of the time the base item people want you to use is not available in this country.

Thanks in advance


----------



## CraigC (Mar 24, 2015)

What we call chicken and dumplings is done on the stove top. The "gravy" is thicker than what I would consider for stew. Don't really have a recipe, just go by what I think works well. If you truly want to be as close to scratch as you can, start by making a good chicken stock. I also prefer using chicken that has been previously roasted or spatchcocked and done on the grill. The vegis get cooked in the stock and I use a peanut butter colored roux to thicken. Spices are salt and pepper, herbs are thyme and sage(primary) or poultry seasoning.


----------



## Larkspeed (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't want chicken and dumplings that's thicker, I want chicken stew with dumplings, there is a distinction there 

Like I said the dumplings are not a big deal they just get added in the last 30 minutes of cooking time so what I am looking for is a slow cooker chicken stew recipe that does not use pre made store bought soup as a base.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 24, 2015)

Larkspeed said:


> I don't want chicken and dumplings that's thicker, I want chicken stew with dumplings, there is a distinction there
> 
> Like I said the dumplings are not a big deal they just get added in the last 30 minutes of cooking time so what I am looking for is a slow cooker chicken stew recipe that does not use pre made store bought soup as a base.



You can always use less thickener to reach the desired consistency. I didn't mention dumplings, nor using canned soup.


----------



## Addie (Mar 24, 2015)

If it is a slow cooker (SC) you are using, you can start your stock in it on high. Then lower it when the chicken is done. 

To start from scratch, simmer your chicken parts until tender in your slow cooker. You can also put your veggies in the stock about 45 minutes before do the dumplings. Remove the chicken and pick off the meat. 

Keep in mind, that it is going to take longer making it in a slow cooker. What you are basically making is a chicken soup with dumplings. Only you are making it in the SC than on top of the stove. 

Should you want to thicken slightly, make the roux in a separate pan on top of your stove. Add about two cups of the stock slowly, stirring constantly, then add it back into your SC. 

Keep in mind that when your chicken is simmering, it will release some on its own juices. So only add enough water at the beginning so that when the chicken and veggies release their juices, there won't be too much stock. Then you will have an overflow and a somewhat weakened flavored stock. 

OR! Do you have available to you, chicken stock on the shelves of your grocery store? You can use that for the start of your stock. But then again, remember the chicken and veggies will add their own juices, giving you a very intense flavor for your stock.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 24, 2015)

Larkspeed said:


> Maybe someone here can help me.
> 
> *I am looking for a good Slow Cooker recipe for chicken stew and dumplings.*
> 
> ...



Just my opinion, forget about the slow cooker and make it on top of the stove. A good chicken stew with dumplings needs the cooks attention. 
There's nothing wrong with using canned chicken broth even though you object to canned soups for some reason. You can make the broth as thin or thick as you wish with the use of flour.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 24, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Just my opinion, forget about the slow cooker and make it on top of the stove. A good chicken stew with dumplings needs the cooks attention.
> *There's nothing wrong with using canned chicken broth even though you object to canned soups for some reason.* You can make the broth as thin or thick as you wish with the use of flour.


Not available in OP's country.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 24, 2015)

Can somebody explain the dumplings part for me. I have no idea what kind of dumplings we are talking about here.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 24, 2015)

Charlie, you can use what ever dumpling recipe you like that goes well with this type of preparation. Keeping it simple, I'd go with a Bisquick based dumpling, maybe black pepper dumplings.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 24, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Not available in OP's country.



OK, but I didn't catch that Taxi. She just mentioned no canned cream soups, although she may or may not be able to get canned chicken broth.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 24, 2015)

Larkspeed said:


> Maybe someone here can help me.
> 
> I am looking for a good Slow Cooker recipe for chicken stew and dumplings.
> 
> ...


 Reading between the lines and making a bit of an educated guess at what you are looking for, I wonder if you might do better by searching "chicken casserole" on a British cooking site such as the BBC Good Food site. Our sort of chicken "stew" recipes are easily converted to slow cookers. Generally all you need to do is to reduce the liquid a bit.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 24, 2015)

I have to ask. Are the dumplings Chinese dumplings or flour? When I add use my grandma's recipe for dumplings to a "soup," the soup turns into a stew because of the flour in the dumplings. And, I never use canned cream of anything soup when making soup and always have homemade stock on hand.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 24, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> I have to ask. Are the dumplings Chinese dumplings or flour? When I add use my grandma's recipe for dumplings to a "soup," the soup turns into a stew because of the flour in the dumplings. And, I never use canned cream of anything soup when making soup and always have homemade stock on hand.


 
In the UK dumplings generally mean suet + self raising flour + salt + water (and herbs If you like them) but I can remember my Austrian friend's mother making what were effectively dumplings using bread cubes or crumbs. I suppose it depends on where/how you were brought up. From what the OP wrote, I think s/he is OK on the dumpling side, it's the chicken stew s/he wants advice on.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 24, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> OK, but I didn't catch that Taxi. She just mentioned no canned cream soups, although she may or may not be able to get canned chicken broth.


You are right that the OP might be able to get canned stock or broth.



> I want to make it from scratch without pre made bases because *99.9% of  the time the base item people want you to use is not available in this  country*.


 (my emphasis)


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 24, 2015)

Larkspeed said:


> Maybe someone here can help me.
> 
> I am looking for a good Slow Cooker recipe for chicken stew and dumplings.
> 
> ...


How about this 
Easy one-pot chicken casserole | BBC Good Food


----------



## Addie (Mar 24, 2015)

CraigC said:


> Charlie, you can use what ever dumpling recipe you like that goes well with this type of preparation. Keeping it simple, I'd go with a Bisquick based dumpling, maybe black pepper dumplings.



Charlie, the dumpling for this type of soup is made of flour, baking powder and a small amount of milk. You drop a tablespoon of the mixture on top of the liquid and cover for about 20-30 minutes. Then finish them uncovered. They are very light and you would rather eat them than the soup. Bisquick is the product that most Americans use and rely on to make these. The recipe is right on the box. And it has a circled U and a D on the box. 

http://s3.amazonaws.com/gmi-digital-library/1c527ab1-3e86-478d-af7d-05732b32d230.jpg


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 25, 2015)

Addie said:


> Charlie, the dumpling for this type of soup is made of flour, baking powder and a small amount of milk. You drop a tablespoon of the mixture on top of the liquid and cover for about 20-30 minutes. Then finish them uncovered. They are very light and you would rather eat them than the soup. Bisquick is the product that most Americans use and rely on to make these. The recipe is right on the box. And it has a circled U and a D on the box.
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/gmi-digital-library/1c527ab1-3e86-478d-af7d-05732b32d230.jpg



Thanks. What kind of dumplings are in the picture? And it looks like they were actually rolled into a ball before put in the soup, not simply "drop a tablespoon" ?



Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie (Mar 25, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> Thanks. What kind of dumplings are in the picture? And it looks like they were actually rolled into a ball before put in the soup, not simply "drop a tablespoon" ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking



You make the batter and then drop them right on top of the liquid in the pot. Once you put the lid on, they fluff up like that. So light. That picture is your standard chicken soup dumpling. You add some milk to the Bisquick and mix quickly until a soft dough is formed. Then drop on the hot liquid. Simple and delicious. If they are Kosher, you should give them a try. I guarantee they will become a family favorite. Every time I make them, I would rather have the dumplings than the soup. 

Go to Bisquick.com and you will see the simple recipe.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 25, 2015)

Can't you use an baking soda/baking powder biscuit dough to make dumplings?


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 25, 2015)

My grandma's dumplings:


2 c flour
1/2 tsp salt
2/3 c milk
4 tsp baking powder
1 beaten egg


Method:
1. Sift dry ingredients.
2. Add egg and milk. Mix until flour mixture is moist.
3. Drop by Tbsp into hot soup. Cover and simmer for 12-15 minutes.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 28, 2015)

This is my take on Chicken and dumplings:

Start with a rotisserie chicken. I put the back, wing tips and bones in a pot with water and salt and simmered for an hour. Put stock and bones in fridge overnight. Next day I added all the bones to a soup "sock" (cheese cloth bags I got on Amazon. I love these) with 2 fresh bone in chicken breasts, celery, carrot and onion in soup sock and tied a knot in the end. Placed the soup sock in the pot with the strained stock I made the night before and simmered it for an hour. 














Then remove "sock". throw away veggies and bones, shred chicken breasts. Add fresh veggies of choice to stock and simmer till tender, add the chicken back to pot. Cook drop dumplings* on top and simmer till dumplings are cooked. I didn't thicken. 

*I added dry parsley, poultry seasoning, salt, ground pepper and chicken bouillon to the dumpling mix.

Chicken and dumplings served.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 28, 2015)

Msmoffet, that looks wonderful.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 28, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Msmoffet, that looks wonderful.


 Thank you TL


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 28, 2015)

So basically, chicken and dumplings done right is not a slow cooker dish.  does that sound right to those of you who have made it?


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 28, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> So basically, chicken and dumplings done right is not a slow cooker dish.  does that sound right to those of you who have made it?



Sounds right to me although I'm no authority, I wouldn't use a slow cooker to make it unless I had nothing else to use. Chicken and dumplings requires attention to cook properly.

That looks like a perfect bowl MsM!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 28, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Sounds right to me although I'm no authority, I wouldn't use a slow cooker to make it unless I had nothing else to use. Chicken and dumplings requires attention to cook properly.
> 
> That looks like a perfect bowl MsM!



Thank you Kay


----------



## Addie (Mar 28, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> So basically, chicken and dumplings done right is not a slow cooker dish.  Does that sound right to those of you who have made it?



It is a 'top of the stove' dish. The dumplings require attention half way through. It is basically a chicken soup simmered with vegetables, minus the potatoes. The Noodles replace the starch that the potatoes would provide. They are added just before you put in the dumpling dough. Since it only takes approximately 20 minutes, that should be enough time for the noodles to be cooked also. You don't want to add them too early. Otherwise they will suck up all the broth.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 29, 2015)

Addie said:


> It is a 'top of the stove' dish. The dumplings require attention half way through. It is basically a chicken soup simmered with vegetables, minus the potatoes. The Noodles replace the starch that the potatoes would provide. They are added just before you put in the dumpling dough. Since it only takes approximately 20 minutes, that should be enough time for the noodles to be cooked also. You don't want to add them too early. Otherwise they will suck up all the broth.



Noodles?  I can't imagine why one would need noodles with the dumplings too.  The biscuits seem like plenty of starch on their own.  I don't see any noodles in the one that msmofet posted pics of.


----------



## Silversage (Mar 29, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Noodles?  I can't imagine why one would need noodles with the dumplings too.  The biscuits seem like plenty of starch on their own.  I don't see any noodles in the one that msmofet posted pics of.



In general, I'd agree with you, but adding multiple layers of starch to a single dish was/is often a means of stretching  a little protein to feed a large group.  My SO is one of 8 kids, who grew up in the 1940's &1950's.  Her mom could take a little chicken stew, add noodles, top with dumplings, and serve it over smashed potatoes! 

Apparently, this is still her idea of comfort food, so I have to make it occasionally .


----------



## Addie (Mar 29, 2015)

Silversage said:


> In general, I'd agree with you, but adding multiple layers of starch to a single dish was/is often a means of stretching  a little protein to feed a large group.  My SO is one of 8 kids, who grew up in the 1940's &1950's.  Her mom could take a little chicken stew, add noodles, top with dumplings, and serve it over smashed potatoes!
> 
> Apparently, this is still her idea of comfort food, so I have to make it occasionally .



I love chicken soup with noodles. But I also love the dumplings. Why can't one have both? Both the noodles and the flour and other ingredients are inexpensive and can make the meal stretch further. Do you put crackers or little oysteretts into a can of Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup? Canned or homemade. Why not?


----------



## forty_caliber (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm not sure that a crock pot is the right tool choice for chicken and dumplings.  I think it would result in an over cooked gummy mess. 

Here is a link to our family recipe.  T&T, 100% scratch made with great results every time. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/chicken-and-dumplings-92651.html#post1415601

.40


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 29, 2015)

Addie said:


> I love chicken soup with noodles. But I also love the dumplings. Why can't one have both? Both the noodles and the flour and other ingredients are inexpensive and can make the meal stretch further. *Do you put crackers or little oysteretts into a can of Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup? Canned or homemade.* Why not?



No, I don't.  Don't like soggy crackers.  I've never put crackers in my soup, even when every kid I knew was doing it.  I guess my drum played a different beat.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 29, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> No, I don't.  Don't like soggy crackers.  I've never put crackers in my soup, even when every kid I knew was doing it.  I guess my drum played a different beat.


Same here.


----------

